# who else just cant get the hang of rotay polishing.



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Being fairly competant with my DA for a few years now, I got a rotary in the summer and been using it now and then, I just cant get the hang of it, sometimes all goes well amd other times its like a wild animal I cant get nice smooth movements from it and end up getting the DA back out which is a pleasure to use after manhandling the rotary.
Any of you in the same predicament? 
I really want to master it but it keeps besting me


----------



## Ethics (Oct 5, 2013)

Currently used mine tonight and though what the heck il burn my paint to the size of a 1p lol yeah I'm finding it a pain in the **** I'm thinking of selling the rotary an getting a DA
If anyone wants to swap ?lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Being fairly competant with my DA for a few years now, I got a rotary in the summer and been using it now and then, I just cant get the hang of it, *sometimes all goes well amd other times its like a wild animal I cant get nice smooth movements from it* and end up getting the DA back out which is a pleasure to use after manhandling the rotary.
> Any of you in the same predicament?
> I really want to master it but it keeps besting me


^ 99% sure you'll find it's the pads not being placed dead centre. As soon as this part's sorted, you'll find it a lot easier.

If you can get to the point where it's nice and smooth to use, turn the rotary over (obviously not whilst it's running) and use a pen to mark around the plate (on the pad). This way you'll get it spot on every time. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

You've just got to get a rhythm going, go with the flow of the machine don't fight the power, use it... It all comes with experience and practice.. Before you become a Jedi


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ethics said:


> Currently used mine tonight and though what the heck il burn my paint to the size of a 1p lol yeah I'm finding it a pain in the **** I'm thinking of selling the rotary an getting a DA
> If anyone wants to swap ?lol


Hi what rotary do you have?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very honest Luke. It's the first step to enlightenment dude. What polishes and pads are you using. And what cars, and even panels, give you trouble?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> ^ 99% sure you'll find it's the pads not being placed dead centre. As soon as this part's sorted, you'll find it a lot easier.
> 
> If you can get to the point where it's nice and smooth to use, turn the rotary over (obviously not whilst it's running) and use a pen to mark around the plate (on the pad). This way you'll get it spot on every time. :thumb:


Hmmm it may be the case, ill try again tmrw, although it was fairly centered but not perfect.
Hated it today, the product I used wasnt helping, cold and menzerna dont mix well im finding.
Found this last year on the da but thought the rotary would be better. Nope.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wazhalo31 said:


> Hi what rotary do you have?


Its the cyc ep801 dude


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Very honest Luke. It's the first step to enlightenment dude. What polishes and pads are you using. And what cars, and even panels, give you trouble?


Hi matt.
Today was a 2010 ford focus bonnet using menz po203s and a white hex pad with my new soft 3m backing plate.
Im struggling to drive the machine it sort of takes me and I try to hang on.
In the summer I found it easier , but today from the word go the polish didnt spread nice, was very grabby and I just couldnt manouvre the machine smoothly.
For fear of messing it up I got the da out and switched to megs ultimate compound, all became enjoyable again, with me being in control of the machine


----------



## Ethics (Oct 5, 2013)

Wazhalo31 said:


> Hi what rotary do you have?


Tectake bud it's a starter rotary got a loads of pads as well lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Menzerna can be troublesome on cold days. Assuming the pad is primed properly (however it is you do it) run the polish for longer on lower speed to get some warmth into the panel. It will eventually thin out and oil up. Once you have it working its prudent to try to keep going without stopping and wiping down etc so as to keep the warmth and momentum. Finish the panel then check your work.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Menzerna can be troublesome on cold days. Assuming the pad is primed properly (however it is you do it) run the polish for longer on lower speed to get some warmth into the panel. It will eventually thin out and oil up. Once you have it working its prudent to try to keep going without stopping and wiping down etc so as to keep the warmth and momentum. Finish the panel then check your work.


Exactly what I did mate, ran very slowly for a while, hard to spread evenly but by the time I got up to 1200 the oils were working although not as nicely as in summer.
Still having issues getting nice fluid arm movements tho, u guys make it look easy in your videos but im struggling to flow with it


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

The trick with a rotary isn't to try and push it across the panel but to ever so slightly tilt your wrist.
Tilt down to go up, left to go right and vice-versa. Not so much so that you're using the edge of the pad but just the smallest ammount so the you can move the machine in the direction you want to take it, rather than it dragging you along the panel.
That may not be the best way to explain it but I know what I mean :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Some good advise there,however where most people go wrong is they don't relax and often become tense so take the chill pill and tackle a small area at a time,practice makes perfect :thumb:


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

scratcher said:


> The trick with a rotary isn't to try and push it across the panel but to ever so slightly tilt your wrist.
> Tilt down to go up, left to go right and vice-versa. Not so much so that you're using the edge of the pad but just the smallest ammount so the you can move the machine in the direction you want to take it, rather than it dragging you along the panel.
> That may not be the best way to explain it but I know what I mean :lol:


^^:thumb: This makes it a lot easier.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I find mine much much nicer to use and easier than my DA tbh. DA doesn't even come out for wax any more, just sits in the box in case the Rupe's croaks it one day


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

scratcher said:


> The trick with a rotary isn't to try and push it across the panel but to ever so slightly tilt your wrist.
> Tilt down to go up, left to go right and vice-versa. Not so much so that you're using the edge of the pad but just the smallest ammount so the you can move the machine in the direction you want to take it, rather than it dragging you along the panel.
> That may not be the best way to explain it but I know what I mean :lol:


Top tip Scratcher...was going to post that reply myself


----------



## TheAshman (May 18, 2011)

suspal said:


> Some good advise there,however where most people go wrong is they don't relax and often become tense so take the chill pill and tackle a small area at a time,practice makes perfect :thumb:


Scratcher made a great point but don't forget this point too.

The harder and more tense your grip is, the less control over the machine you'll have. I have a pretty powerful Dewalt DWP849X and it's really easy to use as long as you relax and use the tilt motion that Scratcher mentioned.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> ^ 99% sure you'll find it's the pads not being placed dead centre. As soon as this part's sorted, you'll find it a lot easier.
> 
> If you can get to the point where it's nice and smooth to use, turn the rotary over (obviously not whilst it's running) and use a pen to mark around the plate (on the pad). This way you'll get it spot on every time. :thumb:


To be honest that is much more the case with a DA, i find you can live with the pad being slightly out better with the rotary than the DA. I guess it effects people differently.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I find going back to the DA really strange now, Shakes me to bits lol 

I remember reading a very simple but some super advice from Bigpikle way back.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for all ur advice guys. It must be down to be so I will take a chill pill this weekend and try again, will report back as to how I get on


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just a thought why don't you try Megs 105/205 or a similar product.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I sold my da6. 

I was vibrating more than my phone when using it :lol:

Rotary is smoother. 

Rupes is smoothest machine I have :buffer:


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

let the machine do the work build up slow to working speed then back down again practice practice practice!!!


----------

